# Wie soll ich meinen Server aufbauen?



## Felix (30. Jul 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen Server programmieren, den ich mit meinem Vokabelprogramm kontaktieren kann, der mir die deutsche, lateinische, französische, englische und italienische Bedeutung eines Wortes übermittelt.
Die Informationen bekommt er von Benutzern des Vokabelprogramms und speichert sie bei sich. Leider kenne ich mich micht so gut mit der Datenbankprogrammierung aus, deshalb suche ich einen Weg den Server ohne Datenbank zu programmieren. Er kann allerdings auch nicht alles im Ram behalten (zu große Datenmengen).

Habt ihr einen guten Vorschlag für mich?

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## Dukel (30. Jul 2005)

Ich würde mich über Datenbankprogrammierung informieren. So schwer ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Nick H. (31. Jul 2005)

wenn du es allerdings unbedingt ohne Datenbank machen willst
(was ich für keine gute Idee halte)
dann speicher es halt in Dateienviel mehr Möglichkeiten gibts dann glaub ich nicht mehr...


----------



## Felix (1. Aug 2005)

Ja, aber das wird recht unübersichtlich schätzte ich... Hm, vielleicht doch Datenbankprogrammierung lernen...

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## Nick H. (1. Aug 2005)

warum den unübersichtlich?
kannste doch nach Alphabet sortieren lassen

ich stell mir das nur irgendwie unpraktisch vor
wenn das ganze nicht ins Ram passt
müsste man ja erst ein paar Wörter laden
die durchsuchen
dann wieder die nächsten paar laden
wieder durchsuchen
usw.

mit ner datenbank geht das viel leichter


----------

